# What to pack for Alaska Cruise in end May



## yangtonghua (Mar 26, 2006)

We will be going on our 7-day Inside Passage Alaska Cruise on the Radiance of the Seas, sailing 27 May. Could some Tuggers advise what will the weather be like and what to pack for the cruise and the usual land excursions. Warm/thick clothes? How thick? Raincoat? Umbrellas? Thick socks?

Would also like to know what are the land excursions that should not be missed?

Thank you in advance.

tonghua


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 26, 2006)

WOW YOU ARE IN FOR A TREAT!!!!!!
We were able to go on an Alaskian cruise the same time 3 years ago.  It is so beautiful. The weather is very iffy.  We had wonderful weather when we did the fishing excursion, short sleeve weather.  When we did the helicopter and dog sled we had parkas on.  I would say bring a pair of thermals and a couple of sweatshirts and a parka (one with the removeable liner/inside lighter jacket), gloves and hat. I brought one of those pants and windbreaker that is made of heavy plastic but never used it. Depending on what excursions you are going on you might want to bring some high top hiking or other warm shoes, but most of the time off the boat a good pair of walking shoes/tennis shoes was good. 

 Im from Northern Utah so Im used to the cold weather and dont usually get cold but we went with  family from Las Vegas and they were always cold.  I wore short sleeve shirts and dressed in layers.  Our room had a balcony but I would go out on the back of the ship so I could get the complete feeling of the area and if the wind was blowing it was cold. 

Cruises are alot of packing.  Cold weather, warm weather, dress up and casual.  You will use up your 2 suitcases on this one.  Ive asked alot of people who go on many cruises and the Alaskian cruise is most often thier favorite.


----------



## andrea t (Mar 26, 2006)

I too, did Alaska on the Radiance...what a beautiful ship.  Being able to layer your clothing is the key.  My gortex jacket was a good investment.  It is waterproof and a great windbreaker.  I purchased it through Lands End and it has come with me on every vacation since.  It folds up into its pocket so its easy to carry around.  Also , I'd bring gloves because I found myself glacier watching from our balcony or the upper decks and my hands would have been too cold without them.  

Favorite excursions...Whale watching (saw many and dolphins too), Helicopter / dog sled on glacier(expensive, but a once in a lifetime chance),
White Pass railroad (incredible scenery).
We were supposed to take a seaplane to an island to bear watch, but fog kept us grounded. Hopefully, there will be a next time.

Have a wonderful time,
                   Andrea


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 26, 2006)

Alaska is a GREAT cruise. We'll be doing it for the 3rd time next Sept. 

Alaska can be several things all in the same day as far as weather goes. The advice to layer clothing is good advice. The portion of Alaska you'll be in is also a temperat rain forrest so it can rain.....a lot. But it's not usually a downpore so much as a mist. Just enough to get you wet over a period of time. Umbrella's and rain coats/poncho's are a good thing to have. Of course, you can always purchase them once you're there if you don't want to pack them.

Don't forget a GOOD pair of binoculars. They're probably the most important thing you can pack. There are a good number of bald eagles but they'll just look like ping pong balls in the tree's without binoculars (the white heads against the green foliege looks like a ping pong ball).

Try http://www.cruisecritic.com and go to their boards for more information. Check out their meet and mingle forum to see if there's a group of CC members going on your cruise.


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 26, 2006)

I did the White Pass Railway.  That is a must but you need to book early, it is very much worth the money, which isnt much.  It might be sold out if you wait to book it on the ship.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 26, 2006)

talkamotta said:
			
		

> I did the White Pass Railway.  That is a must but you need to book early, it is very much worth the money, which isnt much.  It might be sold out if you wait to book it on the ship.



White Pass can always be booked by going directly to them. They have plenty of cars and add them as needed. I don't believe they have ever been sold out even though the cruise lines might sell out of their alloted spaces.

The nice thing about buying from the cruise lines is not having to go into town and the depot to buy tickets and board the train.


----------



## rlblack (Mar 27, 2006)

We live in southeast Alaska- and we are use to the dampness- but it can be cold to those that are not use to it- gortex-light weight jackes are good- any breathable, water repellant, jackets- with a hood (then you don't have to carry a hat)  that will work as a wind break if necessary-  it is a very "casual place"- jeans- sweat suits are just fine- sweatshirts, t-shirts and fleese jackets and vests for layering- hat and gloves-  if you plan to hike or go fishing- water repellant shoes/boots could be a good idea.  Those of us that live there- wear tennis shoes - or rubber high rubber boots- when fishing-  if you take a fishing charter or whale watching- they are covered boats- and you should be able to be inside.

 If you get a chance-  out of Juneau- take a Tracey Arm- day cruise- great glacier views- you will never be so close to the ice - It is wonderful- as a "local" I love for guest to come- so I have an excuse to go again and again.

Hope you enjoy our state- When you look at all that land-  only 1% is in private ownership- 99 %  is owned by- Federal, State, Local, and Native Corporations- and most of it does not have public services-


----------



## Keitht (Mar 28, 2006)

Not just relevant to the Alaska Cruise, but when travelling anywhere that will potentially have widely varying weather conditinos, layering is certainly the answer.  Several thin layers are warmer than a single thick layer because the trapped air also acts as insulation.  With layers you have the ability to remove and replace as conditions demand.


----------



## mariawolf (Mar 28, 2006)

We didn't do a cruise but went for an outdoors wedding in June--mosquito repellant would be my advice--maybe because we were in the woods where we were or it is later in the spring but I was glad I had some with me!!


----------



## yangtonghua (Mar 30, 2006)

*Thank you all for your advice*

Would like to thank everybody who suggested/advised. I thought end May/early June would not be very cold. I was wrong. 

Would it be too early for the whale watching tour? Remembered I read somewhere that May/Jun is too early for whale watching. Whales not there yet.

Again Thank You All!

Best wishes.

tonghua


----------



## geekette (Mar 30, 2006)

I strongly suggest you visit cruisecritic and go to the Alaska board.  Look for BudgetQueen posts as she goes to Alaska several times yearly.


----------

